# The Chartreuse Moose Cappuccino Bar & Bistro



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellent espresso based drinks, great selection of brewed coffee's, incredible iced New Orleans style coffee - cold brewed with a combination of chicory and our Black Mountain dark roast.

Homemade soups, baked goods and desserts. Yummy wraps and sandwich's

Open Monday through Saturday 6:00 am to 6:00 pm and on Sundays 10:00 am to 4:00 pm

A comfortable setting to relax and enjoy a beverage , snack or lunch

Free wifi for our customers

More...


----------

